# Help enlarged bottom



## haskinschicks (Feb 2, 2014)

Not sure what is going on but one of my girls has an enlarged bottom.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

She looks egg bound. http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/07/chicken-egg-binding-causes-symptoms.html?m=1

Good luck.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

That surely looks like an egg-bound hen. Did she survived?


----------

